# Rare Color Photographs from the Trenches of World War I



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2016)

Rare Color Photographs from the Trenches of World War I

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 12, 2016)

Slide 12 is interesting. Presumably a captured British tank in German markings?


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 12, 2016)

Autochrome technology is so simple and excellent I want to buy some if still available.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2016)

Interesting shots!


----------



## Milosh (Oct 31, 2016)

More photos, World War One Color Photos - World War One Color Photos


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm amazed at the crater in #9. 10,000 dead from one explosion. I can't even imagine.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 21, 2016)

Very nice to see.



buffnut453 said:


> Presumably a captured British tank in German markings?



Looks like a British Mk.IV Male by the look of the gun. The Germans captured a number after the Somme and Cambrai and impressed them into service, but lack of numbers and good tactical doctrine meant they weren't effectively used. The German A7V tank was built in very small numbers (only 20) as a result of the number of British tanks the Germans had.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2016)

Amazing


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2017)

Captain Ross-Smith (left) and Observer in front of a Modern Bristol Fighter, 1st Squadron A.F.C. Palestine, February 1918. This image was taken using the Paget process, an early experiment in color photography. #


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2017)

Lovely shot!


----------

